# USA2Israel and Israel2USA



## 1573490 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm a US citizen and recently married(civil ceremony-outside of Israel) an Israeli. We are actually on our honeymoon to return to Israel in 2-weeks. We plan to live in Israel until my conversion process is complete so that we can marry Jewish.

I have a few questions and need guidance.


Am I able to apply for his paperwork to the USA at the same time I am applying and living in Israel for my immigration paperwork? We want to live in Israel 6 months of the year and USA the remaining 6-months.

What can I expect at the airport upon returning to Israel on a Tourist Visa. Since he will enter through Passport control on the Israeli side and me on the foreign side, do we divulge at this time we married or is there a chance they will separate us for us to conduct the paperwork apart from one another making me to return to the USA? 

We wish not to be separated and complete all necessary applications while being together.

Also, is there any part of the process I can begin completing now even though we are not in Israel?

And finally what are the approximate timeline on me being able to work in Israel.

Thank you for your time. The process is a bit overwhelming so thank you for helping me understand.


----------



## Claudine M. (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi! Very romantic. Your first port of call should be a rab. Also, your husband's family in Isreal will be able to help you too. Contact the nearest rabbi, be sure to find an Orthodox rabbi for consulting if you are in the USA, this is important for your future status as a jew so you can be married as a jew in israel. Better not to tell a lie at the customs departments of any country and just go with what is then decide from there.

Best wishes


----------

